# Understanding Women



## Michael. (Jul 3, 2013)

.
Understanding Women
.




.​


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuggedaboutit!  Most of the time I can't even understand them, and I'm a woman!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not the typical woman either...here's a guy who has it all figured out.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Jul 4, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Fuggedaboutit!  Most of the time I can't even understand them, and I'm a woman!




I'm in the same boat Ozarkgal!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

Like Mr. Wilde I long ago gave up trying to understand women - now I just appreciate and enjoy them.

_Unlike_ Mr. Wilde I prefer the _female_ gender for certain physical activities ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2013)

What's to understand?   Just do as we say and everything will work out  fine! ..:thumbsup:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, now this is really funny!!!  

http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/friday-funny-july-5#.UdX0OGgY5mw.facebook


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ok, now this is really funny!!!
> 
> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/friday-funny-july-5#.UdX0OGgY5mw.facebook



Darn us dumb men . . . always wanting to fix things...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ok, now this is really funny!!!
> 
> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/friday-funny-july-5#.UdX0OGgY5mw.facebook



That is so funny because it's so _true_! 

"Sweater snags" - LOL! 

Makes you wonder why the two sexes were made so differently ...


----------

